# Tool For Cutting Keyway On Id Surface



## motofool33 (Apr 10, 2016)

So i just picked up a new to me 111-3300(enco 1340) Lathe and have two Mills one Jet and one RF-31

I want to make some new handles for the lathe as i had to weld the cast iron one that was broken. and not sure how long it will last. 

but im trying to find the best solution to cutting the keyway into the handle. 

i am searching for shaper tools for the lathe but only find old ones that are not very adjustable. 
link example : http://www.ebay.com/itm/KEYSTONE-CO...906904?hash=item56847c01d8:g:DvUAAOSwX~dWrq7b

am i just using the wrong Terminology or am i searching for the Wrong Tool?

i have seen some people use a boring bar on a couple videos.

If anyone could steer me into a direction with a better path that would be awesome.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 10, 2016)

You could use a broach with a press, a shaper tool in a boring bar, or a hand file.  It may be easiest to use the file. If you want to do it with a shaper tool you might need to make your own.


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## motofool33 (Apr 10, 2016)

at the moment i don't have a Arbor Press or any Press, so cant do the broach. 

ive been looking at boring bars, i made another post about this one that i can use on both the lathe and the Mills


----------



## strantor (Apr 10, 2016)

I think you should be able to use a broach in the lathe. I've never tried it, but I have broached keyways in the lathe, shaper style, using a ground tool bit in the toolpost.


----------



## strantor (Apr 10, 2016)

here's pretty much how I approached it:


----------



## Kernbigo (Apr 10, 2016)

You don't need a press if you broach small depth at a time i just put the part and bushing in the vice and drive it through with a soft hammer


----------



## Andre (Apr 10, 2016)

Set your compound to 6 degrees off the bed axis of your lathe. .001 on your compound dial now is equal to .0001" on the Y axis of the lathe, making broaching depth of cut very precise. I find .0005" the sweet spot per pass when broaching in steel.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 10, 2016)

You have a mill and the slot you need to cut probably isn't that long if it's for a handle.  You could probably mill the slot and square it with a file.  That's how I did it for spacers on my horizontal mill.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 26, 2017)

I've broached many a hole on a Bridgeport just using the ram . Grind the size broach on an old end mill or whatever , lathe bit etc and take .001 cuts . Just lock your spindle in and you'll be fine .

( sorry , old thread )


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 27, 2017)

As said I have broached Aluminum and milled  steel using a broach and brass mallet.


----------

